# C# OPC Client für Testumgebung



## Matze001 (10 Februar 2022)

Moin Zusammen,

ich habe eine interessante Aufgabe bekommen, die auch OPC UA umfasst.
Dazu ist es nötig eine recht umfangreiche Schnittstelle über OPC UA zu realisieren.
Diese möchte ich gern automatisiert testen. Dazu würde ich gern ein C# Programm erstellen,
dass dann die Testfälle ausführt. Damit dies gelingen kann, brauche ich einen OPC UA Client in C#.

Da es sich um einen (vermutlich) einmaligen Testfall handelt will ich nicht unendlich viel Energie und Zeit
in das Thema stecken. Es könnte aber auch passieren, dass wir mit dem Thema in eine Art Kleinserie kommen.
Ideal wäre hier erstmal eine OpenSource oder kostenlose Lösung, wobei ich prinzipiell keine schmerzen habe Geld auszugeben.

Auf die schnelle gefunden habe ich das hier, aber bin auch an anderen Vorschlägen interessiert.








						GitHub - nauful/LibUA: Open-source OPC UA client and server library
					

Open-source OPC UA client and server library. Contribute to nauful/LibUA development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Tschoke (10 Februar 2022)

Also wir benutzen das SDK von Unified Automation.





						Choose SDK - Unified Automation
					






					www.unified-automation.com
				




Ist nicht kostenlos. Sind aber zufrieden damit. Sind halt auch einige Beispiele dabei.


----------



## Matze001 (10 Februar 2022)

Das habe ich auch gerade gesehen, weißt Du was es ungefähr kostet?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Tschoke (10 Februar 2022)

Hab die Preisliste von 2015 gefunden.
Single Developer License
OPC UA Client: 1900€
OPC UA Client-Server: 4900€
First year Maintanance included.


----------



## ZbynekZ (10 Februar 2022)

Free of charge: https://github.com/OPCFoundation/UA-.NETStandard .
Commercial: https://www.opclabs.com/products/quickopc/languages-and-tools/csharp . Disclaimer: This is a self-promotion.

Best regards


----------



## Jochen Kühner (23 Februar 2022)

wir nutzen diese Lib: https://github.com/convertersystems/opc-ua-client


----------



## Matze001 (27 September 2022)

Ich weck mal meinen eigenen alten Beitrag auf.

Kennt jemand auch einen zuverlässigen und einfachen OPC-Server für Testzwecke.

Ich möchte mit Kuka.SIM über OPC kommunizieren. Dies bietet nur einen OPC-Client.
Das ganze ist erstmal wieder nur ein Test, wenn die Performance nix taugt denke ich hier nicht weiter.
(Sehe die Schwächen im Kuka.SIM).

Der Server muss nur Zertifikate und Sicherheit bieten, ist für den Test nur "im Weg".

Vielen Dank!


----------



## maxder2te (27 September 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich weck mal meinen eigenen alten Beitrag auf.
> 
> Kennt jemand auch einen zuverlässigen und einfachen OPC-Server für Testzwecke.
> 
> ...


KepwareEx läuft ohne Lizenz wenn man keine Steuerung anbinden (zumindest war das mal so)
Softing DataFeed OPC Suite läuft 72 Stunden ohne Lizenz und muss dann neu gestartet werden, bietet aber vollen Funktionsumfang.


----------



## Frohnius (28 September 2022)

open62541
					

open62541 core developer team




					www.open62541.org
				




mit diesen bibliotheken hab ich das damals gemacht ...








						GitHub - open62541/open62541: Open source implementation of OPC UA (OPC Unified Architecture) aka IEC 62541 licensed under Mozilla Public License v2.0
					

Open source implementation of OPC UA (OPC Unified Architecture) aka IEC 62541 licensed under Mozilla Public License v2.0 - GitHub - open62541/open62541: Open source implementation of OPC UA (OPC Un...




					github.com
				



^^ auf github gibt es auch gleich ein beispiel ...

man kommt recht schnell zu einem ergebnis ...


----------



## Molker86 (20 Dezember 2022)

Möchte gerne auch noch meine Erfahrungen teilen.

Ich habe dieses SDK genommen:









						OPC UA SDK for .NET - Client / Server in C# VB.NET schnell und einfach
					

OPC UA .NET C# / VB.NET Applikationen schnell und einfach entwickeln. DA, HDA, Alarm, Event, Structured Datatypes, Methods, Subscription, .NET Standandard .NET Core




					opcua.traeger.de
				




 Die Trialversion kann 30minuten lang als Client verwendet werden um eine Verbindung zum OPC-Server aufbauen und nodes lesen/schreiben.

Hatte zu beginn des Projekts nicht viel Ahnung von C#, aber das SDK ist sehr einfach zu bedienen.
Die Online-Doku ist weltklasse und mit vielen Beispielen versehen.

Kann ich weiter empfehlen.


----------

